

Ask HN: What iOS 7 framework should I build? - ratsimihah

I want to build a framework developers need, such as AFNetworking, be it based on a feature that can be improved or one that isn&#x27;t part of the SDK yet. Any suggestion?
======
benologist
If you're not personally familiar with a pain-point and experienced working
around it you're not going to randomly come up with a strong solution for it.

~~~
ratsimihah
So you're saying most of the best frameworks are built off pain and struggle?

~~~
benologist
Yes. If you just randomly pick "a problem" you're only going to have a partial
understanding of the problem and how people are currently solving it. To make
a _good_ solution you really need to understand the problem and the only way
you're going to do that is by experiencing them yourself.

"AFNetworking was originally created by Scott Raymond and Mattt Thompson _in
the development of Gowalla for iPhone._ "

~~~
adpreese
Agreed. Starting with a framework first unless you truly and deeply understand
the space is going to either make something that kind of solves a problem but
has its own problems, period, or kind of solves a problems but has its own
problems for a really long time while you slowly refine it. And the odds of
dedicating yourself to solving a problem that you don't have a need to solve
are low.

------
fbpcm
A PFQueryCollectionViewController is on my to do list.

If you are familiar with Parse.com's iOS framework it would be like a
PFQueryTableViewController ([https://parse.com/tutorials/parse-query-
table](https://parse.com/tutorials/parse-query-table)) except the controller
would show the cells in a UICollectionView instead of in a UITableView.

I would love to work on it together with someone. Here's my github
[https://github.com/davidolesch](https://github.com/davidolesch) if you want
to connect.

------
superails
How about a framework for tactical RPG's? Grids, etc.

Gaming is always a big thing, and I'm not aware of a framework like that for
iOS.

Or how about a security framework like a metasploit-lite for iOS?

~~~
ratsimihah
Something about security sounds interesting. Thanks!

